# Video of Maia & Me *VIDEO ADDED* .. finally ..



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Alright, so it's not the best.. I know her head is up like a giraffe, but this is the 6th time she's been ridden in at least 4 years! My position isn't great either, don't know why - I have no excuse  Anyways, no critique please, or if you feel the need to comment, please take it easy! 

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?...kin_id=601&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url

Rich came out with me and that's whose voice is in the background if you can hear anything  He was great with the horses today - while I was grooming Maia, he spent the time grooming my client's horse, Shadow... it was so cute, he kept talking to her and apologising for not knowing what he was doing hehe... too cute. And he said he really enjoyed it - I think I'm winning him over to my side!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is awesome! I'm assuming that Rich is your boyfriend! 

I look forward to seeing the video...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My good god. I've tried uploading this video so many times, and it won't!! Any tips?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

What site are you using? Youtube seems to take forever, but i think photobucket takes a short time.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I tried both!! Gah! It's not a long vid either, about 3 minutes, 5 tops? I'll try again when I get home


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

sorry i was no help. 

I'm really not good with computer stuff like that


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Finally got it uploaded!!!!


http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?...kin_id=601&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

awesome video. She's a beautiful mover. And she doesn't seem to care about dogs wizzing right by her. I thought that was cute how the dogs would just run right by her and she just kept walking.

you two look really good!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow you too look great together! She is a beauty! Can't wait to see more of her when you get her training finished. She is fancy. 

I love you pup...she's like "Hey mom, whatcha doing up there? Can I come up there too!?" So cute!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks!!

Yes, the two dogs were slightly annoying... although Maia didn't kick out or react, she definitely was focusing on the dogs and pinning her ears.. oh well, good training aid I guess!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i couldn't see her pin her ears, but she didn't have any other, bigger reactions ::cough Gem cough:: or anything.

The dogs were adorable though.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is right, distractions are very good training aids!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I had my first "real" ride on Monday, asking her to move away from my leg and starting to ask for a headset, and she did wonderfully!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's awesome! I'm glad you two are progressing well.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> that's awesome! I'm glad you two are progressing well.


Awe thanks, Appy!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is going to be a pretty darn good horse when you are done with her. I can't wait to see her when you have her head lower. She is going to look magnificant.

Great job traing her JDI!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's another one:

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?...kin_id=701&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey, the trotting looks good. She certainly acts more experienced than she is, especially with those dogs :x . I think she has very nice expression.

Pardon this question. what music is it?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

tim said:


> Hey, the trotting looks good. She certainly acts more experienced than she is, especially with those dogs :x . I think she has very nice expression.
> 
> Pardon this question. what music is it?


No clue. I like it a lot though!! It was the sample song from the video editor... don't know more than that - I'll let you know if I ever find out!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful Video! You guys look so great together! Good job with her JDI! I can't wait to see more of your pretty little girl.


----------

